# DTG Printed Organic T-Shirt: Fiber Material



## Theodor (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi everyone

I would like to share this with you, and i would feel very lucky if someone knows the answer. I am starting up a T Shirt printing company and i have this *relabeling* issue: 

As we know, among other details, permanent labels must display the *Fiber Material* of the T-Shirt. 

So in my case: 

The T Shirt i am using is Certified 100 % Organic Cotton.
This T Shirt is DTG printed.

So the question is : 
Is it legal to print on the T-Shirt label (regarding the fiber material part) : 

"100 % Certified Organic Cotton"

although the T-Shirt has been DTG printed ? 

I am mainly interested in UK and US legislation. Pls provide any relevant regulations, if you happen to know any.

Cheers

Theodor


----------



## sindhu g n (Feb 9, 2016)

hi,
you can print on the t-shirt about the Material that you used for t-shirt.


----------



## Theodor (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi sindhu and thanks you for your reply

The T- Shirt is "Certified 100 % Organic Cotton" BEFORE printing. 

The question is if you can still use the same label after printing, since its ingredients have changed due to the ink added on it.

I have heard that an ingredient can be ignored if its weight is very small comparing with the product itself (weight of ink comparing to the one of cotton) but i have no evidence.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

You don't see shirts at the store that are printed using Plastisol Inks say anything on the tag other than the garment materials. 100% Cotton/ 50-50 / 100% Poly / Bamboo / Hemp etc


----------



## Theodor (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi EricDeem and thank you for your comment 

What you say is truth and this is the answer in ... real life.

However i was looking for a legal justification of this practice, (for just in case, you know) and i think that i have just found it: 

On "Fiber Content" at FTC site you can read that: 

The disclosure requirement applies only to fibers in yarns, fabrics, clothing and other household items. If part of the product is made from a non-fibrous material — such as plastic, glass, wood, *paint*, metal or leather — you don’t have to include that on your label. That includes the contents of zippers, buttons, beads, sequins, leather patches, painted designs, or any other parts that are not made from fiber, yarn, or fabric.

So you don't have to include the fact that a garment might be partly painted, and i think that this covers printed t shirts. 

You can find the info above at: https://www.ftc.gov/tips-advice/bus...y-through-labeling-requirements-under-textile

I believe we have covered US. However if anyone has something for the UK its most welcomed


----------



## Theodor (Feb 14, 2016)

The answer from the UK has just arrived: 

One reads at 

"TEXTILE LABELLING REGULATIONS" : 

In determining fibre composition there s
hall also be left out of account the following 
product parts (see Annex VII of the EU Regulation): 

....
....
....

Fatty substance, binders, weight
ings, sizings and dressings, impregnating 
products, additional dyeing and printing pr
oducts and other textile processing 
products. 

So i believe the subject is fully covered. 

This thread is a Thank you from my part to t-shirtforums for so many times that i have consulted your website. 

Keep up the good job

Theodor


----------

